# برنامج لرسم مودى شارت باستخدام الماتلاب



## نار (4 سبتمبر 2006)

هذا برنامج لرسم مودى شارت
E = [0.05 0.04 .03 0.02 0.015 0.01 0.008 0.006 0.004 0.002 0.001 0.0008 0.0006 0.0004 0.0002 0.0001 0.00005 .00001 0.000005 0.000001 0.00000000001];
Rn = logspace (3.5,8,1000);
for i= 1:21 
for j = 1:1000
fold = 0.02;
fnew=(-2*log10((E(i)/3.7)+(2.51/(Rn(j)*(fold^0.5)))))^(-2);
while abs((fnew-fold)/fold)>10^-6
fold=fnew;
fnew=(-2*log10((E(i)/3.7)+(2.51/(Rn(j)*(fold^0.5)))))^(-2);
end
f(j)= fnew;
end
grid on
loglog(Rn,f)
hold on
end
Rn = logspace (2.8,3.4,1000);
for k = 1:1000
f(k) = 64/Rn(k);
end
loglog (Rn,f)
hold on
for i = 1:21
Rn(i) = 4000/E(i);
f(i) = (1.14 - 2*log10(E(i)))^(-2);
if Rn(i)<4000 | Rn (i) >10^10
Rn(i) = 0;
end
end
loglog (Rn,f)


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (4 سبتمبر 2006)

[frame="12 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز على هذا التطبيق الهام والجميل جداً منك
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وتقبل خالص تحياتي
[/frame]​


----------

